# local transport in Joburg, for a giant commuter



## Dalyan (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Hande Dalyan and i m a Turkish national, just moving out of India, and will start doing some intensive trips to South Africa, first time in Joburg.
I will have to commute very often as I will conduct a market study, in and out Jobur, within Gauteng. So i would like to hear about options to travel, shall I hire a car with a driver etc.. 
Please let me hear from you, anyone to give piece in mind..
Thank you all in advance and have a good time over there..
Cheers
Hande


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Hande and welcome
Sorry for my late reply, I must have only noticed your posting now.
I would suggest renting a car, but in order to do that, you would need a valid drivers license.

Not sure whether you have one and whether you are used to driving on the left of the roads!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Budget and Avis have a with a driver option.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

And if you want to save on that too, just rent a car and drive.


----------

